# **New wheel specials at Douglas VW**



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*April 30th 2013 will be our final day selling wheel/tire specials at 28% off MSRP. After that date everything will go back to VWoA MSRP prices.

Thanks,
JC*

Is it spring time yet? New prices on all accessory wheels!! 

Thunder
18x8 black machined $259.20 each plus shipping
18x8 Titanium $259.20 each plus shipping









interlagos
18x8 polished $324.00 each plus shipping
18x8 silver metallic $234.00 each plus shipping









Sagitta
19x8 silver $324.00 each plus shipping









Motorsports wheels
19x8 black $460.80 each plus shipping
19x8 anthracite $460.80 each plus shipping
19x8 white $460.80 each plus shipping


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

do you have any wheel/tire packages?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes which wheels were you looking at and i can send you details monday on a complete package.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm also interested in the black thunder wheels. Would need a wheel and tire package also


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

who actually manufacturers the black wheels at the bottom? Looks like enkei or something?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> I'm also interested in the black thunder wheels. Would need a wheel and tire package also


I will get your a complete price monday when i am back in the office.

I will also check whos name is on the motorsports wheels.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Silver interlagos and abs tpms mod are things to do after taxes


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Sagittas with tires?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Thunder w/ tpms and 235/40R18 Goodyear Eagle GT $500.00 each plus shipping
Sagitta w/ tpms and 235/35R19 $600.00 each plus shipping
Any motorsports wheel w/ tpms and 235/35R19 $700.00 each plus shipping.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

All wheel packages ordered to date have shipped and everyone should have tracking numbers into your email.

Going to assemble some wheel/tire packages tommorrow for customers picking up their packages.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

All orders placed Saturday, Sunday or Monday ship today w/ the fedex ground tracking numbers. :heart:


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

I have been aching for the Sagittas. I think it was you who even offered me a set off the black Sport in the showroom last year lol.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Ribz80 said:


> I have been aching for the Sagittas. I think it was you who even offered me a set off the black Sport in the showroom last year lol.


Get the Sagittas! They are such a nice wheel.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Ribz80 said:


> I have been aching for the Sagittas. I think it was you who even offered me a set off the black Sport in the showroom last year lol.


did it have a Rosen nav unit instead of the RCD 510?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

indeed they are nice looking.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

praneetloke said:


> did it have a Rosen nav unit instead of the RCD 510?


Yep.

The problem was I had no interest in the tires and they couldn't be split up.

I am also trying to keep my wheels purchase capped off at $1000. I also treated the wife mobile to a set of 18" take off wheels and tires lol.

I will pick up some 19's a bit later this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Get your car ready for spring, it is right around the corner


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Sagitta's are more popular than i thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Can you list the weight of each style of bare rim?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

motorsports are 23 pounds, I will work on getting weights for the other ones.


----------



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

What would a set of the silver metallic interlagos with TPMS and tires run?

Thanks!


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sagitta's are more popular than i thought.


well considering your price for the sagittas are the same as the polished
interlagos, and the sagittas are 19" wheels vs the 18" interlagos,
the sagittas are a good deal as well as good looking.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Any deals on 18" Malory's with tires? Stock on the R-Lines.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Mr Neon said:


> Any deals on 18" Malory's with tires? Stock on the R-Lines.


$504 each.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

mjd0147 said:


> What would a set of the silver metallic interlagos with TPMS and tires run?
> 
> Thanks!


Silver Metallic interlagos
TPMS
225/40R18 Goodyear Eagle GT w/ VW road hazard
mount/balance
shipping

$2002.40 to your door.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Deals on 19" Savannahs?


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> Deals on 19" Savannahs?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


$324 each.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

*18" Mallory's*



[email protected] said:


> $504 each.


What about WITHOUT tires? Also, for the $504 quote, what kind of tires are they?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Marcpitch said:


> What about WITHOUT tires? Also, for the $504 quote, what kind of tires are they?


That is just the wheel, MSRP on the wheel is $700.00


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, that makes sense. I just have to find a way to get rid of the polished Interlago wheels that came on my 2011 VR6 Executive. Is there any trade in market for these?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Marcpitch said:


> Ok, that makes sense. I just have to find a way to get rid of the polished Interlago wheels that came on my 2011 VR6 Executive. Is there any trade in market for these?


We don't take trades but I get alot of people asking about the polished Interlagos so the market is pretty good on them. You shouldn't have any trouble selling them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

All last weeks orders have been shipped and tracking numbers have been emailed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I have had alot of questions on the weight of the Interlagos wheels, they are 26.5lbs and made by VW vendor CMB. :beer:


----------



## veuu (Jan 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I have had alot of questions on the weight of the Interlagos wheels, they are 26.5lbs and made by VW vendor CMB. :beer:


thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Back to our everyday good price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## tad (Aug 3, 2001)

Hi, I just bought a 2012 Urano Gray Sport w/ stock 17 x8 Phoenix rims and would like to upgrade to the Thunder Alloy wheels. Do you have a picture of what the Titanium version look like and what would be complete price w/ tires to Zip 75209?

Troy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

tad said:


> Hi, I just bought a 2012 Urano Gray Sport w/ stock 17 x8 Phoenix rims and would like to upgrade to the Thunder Alloy wheels. Do you have a picture of what the Titanium version look like and what would be complete price w/ tires to Zip 75209?
> 
> Troy












I will work up a price and PM it to you for a complete package shipped.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*18" black motorsports wheels are no off backorder and in stock!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

1 set of black motorsports left in stock. :thumbup:

Anthracite motorsports are once again on backorder


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*All Motorsports wheels (black and anthracite) are once again on backorder.*

If you would like to get on the list of people waiting for our next batch please either private message me or email me at [email protected]

Thanks again to everyone who purchased our last round of Motorsports wheels.

All other wheels are available and in stock. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*I have 1 set of Black 18" Motorsports wheels I just got from VW today off of backorder!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *I have 1 set of Black 18" Motorsports wheels I just got from VW today off of backorder!!*


 This set is spoken for already, I can't keep these guys in stock.  
I will let you all know when I get another set off backorder.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

New shipment of Goals and Karts in all colors came in today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*I have 1 set of Anthracite Motorsports coming for next week just released off backorder *


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

I now have 4 new summer tires, 2 tpms and 1 Sagitta. So I guess I will buy the three wheels one at a time with work expense checks lol. 

I think I will pick one up in the next week or two. Talk to you soon lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

no prob just shoot me a message before you come to make sure I have them ready for pick up. I can also prob supply you with 2 more TPMS sensors.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> no prob just shoot me a message before you come to make sure I have them ready for pick up. I can also prob supply you with 2 more TPMS sensors.


Will do.

Thanks for the TPMS sensor offer, but I think I will just pick them up second hand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *I have 1 set of Anthracite Motorsports coming for next week just released off backorder *


This set is now spoken for, I am working on getting more sets in both black and anthracite from VW but it is like pulling teeth. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*to my surprise we just had 1 more set of 18" anthracite Motorsports wheels come in off backorder, we are still waiting on black.*:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Monday bump, all weekend orders are filled. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*I have 1 set of black and 1 set of anthracite 18" Motorsports wheels I just got from VW today off of backorder!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Douglas VW for all your OEM parts and accessories. :thumbup: 

If you need anything we don't have listed feel free to ask or visit our online store.. 

http://www.douglasvw.com/parts/order-vw-parts


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Tax time $$$


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I have 1 set of Onyx take off wheels from a new car. Zero miles car was on our showroom floor.

17" black Onyx
225/45R17 Contiprocontacts
No tpms

$447.70 each wheel plus tax and/or shipping depending on location.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Powder coated set of Goals done by our friends over at Vagwerks Coating. :thumbup:
These will be on our CTS turbo stage 4 R32 for Witw. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Another anthracite set of 17" Goals going out today wrapped in 225/45R17 Conti extremecontact DWS tires. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Here at Douglas we like to take a little pride in our work. When you order a wheel/tire package from us at Douglas VW we simply don't just throw some wheel weights on and send them out the door. We have our tire machines setup for each wheel we sell to hide the weights behind the spokes for an even cleaner look.  who wants to see wheel weights sticking out on and nice set of wheels??? 

Here are a few shots of our equiptment and the weights tucked behind the spokes to not only balance the wheel nice but keep it looking clean while installed on your car. 

Here is a shot of the computer we use to setup the balancer to each wheel.









Here is a shot of the weights tucked behind the spokes.









The finished product, looks like you have no wheel weights at all. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Another set of 17" anthracite goals going out the door, these ones are wrapped in Nexen N7000 tires. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of Diamond black Kart's going out, all Kart's get double boxed to make sure they show up to the customer in perfect condition. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice set of 17" silver goals going out with 235/45R17 Kumhos the customer drop shipped to us. :thumbup:


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

Finally got them on!

Thanks again JC!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

those look awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Skid of goals came in today and they are all already spoken for.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Some baller polished Interlagos


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 18" Anthracite Motorsports wheels going out today. 

Set of 17" Silver Goals and TPMS sensors being done in house. 

Spring is deff wheel season.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## BBoyM3 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Thunder Wheels*

Can I still get this deal on the Thunder wheels ($259/wheel). Picking up my 2013 CC this week!

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

BBoyM3 said:


> Can I still get this deal on the Thunder wheels ($259/wheel). Picking up my 2013 CC this week!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robert


Yes sir let me know if you want a set.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

A nice set of 19" Black Motorsport wheels wrapped in 235/35R19 Pirelli Pzero Corsa tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

2 More sets of wheels going out today..

18" diamond black Karts w/ TPMS sensors wrapped in 225/40R18 Conti extremecontact DW tires









18" anthracite motorsports wheels wrapped in 225/40R18 Conti extremecontact DW tires


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

One more set of Goals going out today. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

We will be out of the office supporting WiTW 2012 until Tuesday 4/24. If you have any question on any product please PM me and I will be sure to get back to everyone first thing Tuesday morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Back from WiTW 2012 and more wheels are going out the door. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Another set of 18" black motorsports rolling out on 225/40R18 Michelin Pilot Super Sports.  
Nice track setup!


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn, I wish i needed new tires already! just cant justify the new wheels without needing new Tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Another set of anthracite goals going out wrapped in 225/45R17 Conti extremecontact DW tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Only *1* set of 18" Black Motorsports wheels and *3* sets of 18" Anthracite Motorsports wheels left in North America until they are once again on national backorder!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Another set of 18" anthracite motorsports w/ 225/40R18 Conti extremecontact DW tires out the door!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Wheels everywhere  3 sets of wheel/tires to mount today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Special set of 18" Anthracite Motorsports wrapped in 225/40R18 Michelin Pilot Super Sports and ready for the track.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of silver Interlagos and black Motorsports both going out today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Just-MB (Feb 13, 2012)

*Quote please*

JC, 
How much for one 18" Mallory shipped to 28027? No tire, no TPMS; I'm thinking about a 5th for a true full size spare. I'm pretty sure it'll fit down into the spare tire well. 
Thanks, 
MB


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

$524 shipped, MSRP is $700 on that wheel!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice set of 18" silver Interlagos w/ 225/40R18 Conti extremecontact DW tires going on a 2011 GTI tomorrow in the shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Put some 18" anthracite Motorsports w/ 225/40R18 Michelin Pilot Super Sports on my wifes R32T last night.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Ray's new silver Interlagos installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice set of 17" silver Goals going out today. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

18" anthracite Motorsports wheels are once again on national backorder.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice set of 17" anthracite Goals going out w/ 235/45R17 Conti extremecontact DWS tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Another nice set of 17" silver Goals going out with 225/45R17 Bridgestone Potenza RE970AS tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Another set of 17" anthracite Goals going out, this set with 225/45R17 falken Azenis PT-722's


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 17" anthracite Goals w/ 225/45R17 Conti extremecontact DWS tires that went out today. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Happy Friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pricing on a set of Pikes Peak 20s with tires and TPMS please? Will be going on an 11 T-reg. And while you're checking, how about a set of Sagitta's for my CC.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

You have a PM. :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Got it. Thanks. :thumbup: I'll keep those #s in mind when I'm ready to upgrade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*We got 2 sets of anthracite Motorsports off backorder today, first come first serve. *


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

too bad I'm not looking for wheels...since I'm in the service waiting room watching Live with Kelly....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Tons of packages going out this week, sorry guys I was out of the office all last week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Another nice set of silver Interlagos going out today


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Some 18" anthracite Motorsports wheels in action this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got in another shipment of black and anthracite Motorsports wheels. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Happy Monday! 

All Friday/Saturday/Sunday orders will be shipped today. eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice set of 17" anthracite Goals going out today. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

(4) 19" Sagitta wheels going out today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice set of 17" silver Goals going out today. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 18" Diamond black Karthoums with 225/40R18 Conti extremecontact DWS tires ready for pick up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

5 more silver Interlagos going out today!


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> (4) 19" Sagitta wheels going out today.











Thanks JC!!



I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 17" anthracite Goals wrapped in 225/45R17 Conti extremecontact DWS on the way to Florida today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 18" anthracite Motorsports wheels wrapped in 225/40R18 Conti extremecontact DWS tires built today and ready for shipment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

a few of you will be getting packages on monday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 18" titanium Velos going out today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I have 1 set of..

(4) Diamond black Karts
(4) rubber valve stems
(4) 225/40R18 Conti extremecontact DWS w/ VW road hazard
mount/balance
shipped anywhere in the 48 states

We had a customer have us build this package and they never showed to pick up/pay.

PM me for a special deal on this 1 set.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

another beautiful set of 17" anthracite Goals with 225/45R17 Conti extremecontact DWS going out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

More wheels going out. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Winter wheel/tire packages are already a hot mover this year and it is only September!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

All weekend orders were built and shipped today. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice set of 17" anthracite Goals going out today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

more wheel/tire packages going out today, we can build any oem+ package you want from summer to snow!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rroman (Aug 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> (4) 19" Sagitta wheels going out today.



How much for the wheel/tire package? Conti Extreme Contact tires. I live in Jersey so no shipping needed. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

rroman said:


> How much for the wheel/tire package? Conti Extreme Contact tires. I live in Jersey so no shipping needed. Thanks!


Gonna shoot you a pm.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

rroman said:


> How much for the Saggita wheel/tire package? Conti Extreme Contact tires


Post it up....THIS I gotta hear!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Post it up....THIS I gotta hear!!!


I didn't have the tires he was looking for in stock so I offered for him to drop ship me the tires and the rest of the package would be..

(4) 19" Sagitta wheels
(4) VW center caps 
(4) rubber valve stems
mount/balance
after tax out the door $1392.07 picked up


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

M O T O R S P O R T S


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I didn't have the tires he was looking for in stock so I offered for him to drop ship me the tires and the rest of the package would be..
> 
> (4) 19" Sagitta wheels
> (4) VW center caps
> ...


 I guess the 19" tires gotta add a lot to the costs though...probably easily $2,000 (total) I would assume for the Sagittas w/tires


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah around $2k maybe a little more if you want a high performance tire.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

another happy customer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Baller *winter* wheel and tire package going out today. :thumbup:

18" anthracite Motorsports, rubber valve stems and 225/40R18 Michelin Pilot PA3 snow tires.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> M O T O R S P O R T S



Is there a VW Motorsport "big brake" kit available for the CC???

Please PM me!

Thanks,

TM


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes they are available for CC, I will message you now.


----------



## jasn03w (Aug 15, 2012)

*What type of rims are these?*

Could you tell me what these rims are called? Where could I find them for my 2012 CC?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

for which wheel? The one above with the VW Racing brakes shown?


----------



## jasn03w (Aug 15, 2012)

*Rims*

No, the black rims where you posted another happy customer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Those are anthracite Goal wheels, not really black as more of a dark grey. They are $144 each plus shipping however they sit about a 1/2" further in the wheel well than the stock CC wheel.


----------



## sm0421 (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you have wheels for this car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Is that a Daytona? I can't tell in the pic.


----------



## sm0421 (Mar 14, 2008)

yes 18 inch Daytona that comes with the 11 CC Lux


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

sm0421 said:


> yes 18 inch Daytona that comes with the 11 CC Lux


$254 shipped.


----------



## gforce_cc (Oct 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Those are anthracite Goal wheels, not really black as more of a dark grey. They are $144 each plus shipping however they sit about a 1/2" further in the wheel well than the stock CC wheel.


Do you know if those wheels will fit over the calipers of the 2010 CC 4Motion?


----------



## jasn03w (Aug 15, 2012)

*anthracite Goal wheels*

Do anthracite Goal wheels come in 18' or 19'? If not do you guys carry anything similar to that wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

jasn03w said:


> Do anthracite Goal wheels come in 18' or 19'? If not do you guys carry anything similar to that wheel?


You can get 18" Goals but they only come in silver.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

another winter wheel and tire package being packaged up today. :thumbup:

17" anthracite Goals with 225/45R17 Bridgestone Blizzak WS70's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

todays winter wheel and tire package is 17" anthracite Goals with 225/45R17 Michelin Pilot Alpin PA3's.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am intersted in that brake kit too. Can you please advise? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

seppo777 said:


> I am intersted in that brake kit too. Can you please advise? Thanks


The VWR BBK is $2,799 plus shipping (and tax if in NJ), you will also need 10mm interlocking spacer for the factory wheels which is $124. You will also need the CC caliper carrier bolt kit which a price has not been set on yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Todays winter wheel and tire package going out is..

17" Diamond black Karthoums, rubber valve stems and 205/50R17 Conti extremewintercontact tires. :heart:


----------



## lucretius (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you ship to Canada? If so, how much for a set of four !8" polished Interlagos shipped to Toronto, Canada? What about the painted silver version?

I probably should get 4 TPMS sensors (for 2013 CC) + the rebuild kit.

Thanks.

--
L.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Fedex now requires you to have a fedex account number if you are receiving an international package. If you have a fedex account number I can ship to you no problem.


----------



## lucretius (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, 

I PM'd you my fedex #. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Something a little different today.

17" Silver Goals
Rubber valve stems
225/45R17 Conti extremewintercontact


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I will be out of the office from today - Tuesday Nov. 6th attending WCF in Maryland, I will reply to all emails and fill all orders on Tuesday when we are back from the race.

Thanks,
JC :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

18" Black Motorsports with 225/40R18 Conti extremecontact DWS tires being picked up and 18" Diamond black Karts going out today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 18" Interlagos getting ready to leave the shop in transit to Canada.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Have any 19s? I'm preparing to buy a CC from you guys (thanks to sandy) and I'd love to add in some wheels


----------



## lucretius (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow! It's nice seeing the pictures! However, I see 5 boxes but you gave me 4 tracking numbers?

Best,





[email protected] said:


> Set of 18" Interlagos getting ready to leave the shop in transit to Canada.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Have any 19s? I'm preparing to buy a CC from you guys (thanks to sandy) and I'd love to add in some wheels


Our most popular 19" wheel is a Sagitta.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

lucretius said:


> Wow! It's nice seeing the pictures! However, I see 5 boxes but you gave me 4 tracking numbers?
> 
> Best,


5th box was for our good friends at FFE Racing. Your sensors and valves are inside package 1 of 4.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Our most popular 19" wheel is a Sagitta.


Do you have the tiguan 19inch wheel? The savanna or something like that?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Do you have the tiguan 19inch wheel? The savanna or something like that?


Savannah's fit, but just barely. I think there are a couple guys here with them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Have any 19s? I'm preparing to buy a CC from you guys (thanks to sandy) and I'd love to add in some wheels


Sagitta $324 each



ShadowWabbit said:


> Do you have the tiguan 19inch wheel? The savanna or something like that?


Savanna $324

Motorsports wheels are also available in 19's and are the most sport style wheel we offer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 17" anthracite Goals with 225/45R17 conti extremewintercontacts going on a 2012 Golf R. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

17" Diamond black Karts going out today. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

18" black Karthoum package going out today with 225/40R18 Bridgestone Blizzack LM60s.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Todays package is another set of 18" Black Karthoums with customer supplied 225/40R18 Dunlop Winter Sport 4D's.


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Can you advise here or by PM the price for a set of 4 Black Motorsports in 18" and 19"? 

Do you have any pictures of the Motorsports on Passat or CC?


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

Clarifying. Metal valve stems.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

You would swap your old valve stems from you current wheels unless you want to purchase new sensors.

(4) 18" Motorsports are $1080.00 plus shipping
(4) 19" Motorsports are $1938.24 plus shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 18" Silver Goals going out today wrapped in 225/40R18 Conti extremecontact DWS tires inclulding a full size matching spare. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Todays package going out is 17" anthracite Goals with 225/45R17 Bridgestone Blizzack WS70's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got our new Hofmann Geodyna Optima II 3D wheel/tire balancer in last night!

All wheel/tire packages will now be balanced on this machine and you will get a print out of each individual wheel having perfect balance and road force. 

Thanks to everyone who has supported us by purchasing wheels and tires. You allow us to constantly update our tools to better the product we give you. :thumbup:

We can now do wheels up to 20" wide, 30" tall and tires that are up to 44" tall.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Almost all winter tire and wheel packages are done and we are starting to build a bunch of all season packages. Spring can't get here soon enough!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 19" Sagitta wheels from today with customer supplied 245/40R19 Michelin tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*April 30th 2013 will be our final day selling wheel/tire specials at 28% off MSRP. After that date everything will go back to VWoA MSRP prices.

Thanks,
JC*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Current sale is over. :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *April 30th 2013 will be our final day selling wheel/tire specials at 28% off MSRP. After that date everything will go back to VWoA MSRP prices.
> 
> Thanks,
> JC*


Reason why?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Reason why?


VWoA cut out the program that allows us to offer such great discounts and still make money. Currently after that date they have no program in line to make this happen.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> VWoA cut out the program that allows us to offer such great discounts and still make money. Currently after that date they have no program in line to make this happen.


So all dealers will be affected?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> So all dealers will be affected?


All the dealers that offer this deep of a discount on accessories will be affected because they are all part of the Active accessories program which ends in April.

We will still offer some sort of a discount but it deff won't be able to be this deep.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

More wheels going out today to happy homes. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> All the dealers that offer this deep of a discount on accessories will be affected because they are all part of the Active accessories program which ends in April.
> 
> We will still offer some sort of a discount but it deff won't be able to be this deep.


That's some sad news....thanks for the info btw


Free bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

track ready 18" anthracite Motorsports w/ 225/40R18 Michelin Pilot Super Sports


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

We have a new wheel being released, it is a 18x7.5 ET51 anthracite "Rotary" wheel.

They will be $326.16 each plus shipping marked down from an MSRP price of $453 each.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Are they lightweight?

Specific to a car, or just like the Motorsport wheel...an accessory wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Are they lightweight?
> 
> Specific to a car, or just like the Motorsport wheel...an accessory wheel?


They are about 25lbs each, they have to meet VWs crash test standards. They are an accessory wheel just like the Motorsports wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Put together an anthracite Goal package today with 225/45R17 Michelin Pilot Super Sports to be shipped out later this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Set of 17" silver Goals w/ Michelin Pilot Sport A/S plus being packaged for shipment today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Todays set of wheels/tires are 17" silver Goals with 225/45R17 Michelin Pilot Super Sports


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Get your orders in before our current sales end April 30th!!*


----------



## SeattleCC (Apr 19, 2013)

Found you too late. Just paid $289 for my Interlagos. Sigh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Only a few more days to get your orders in :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*2 more days to get your orders in before the May 1st price increase!*


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Sagitta's*

I want these! Do you have any Sagitta's in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

gidiyup1 said:


> I want these! Do you have any Sagitta's in stock?


 Yes and sent you a message back. Today is the last day to order at the 28% off MSRP. We are at the shop until 5pm eastern.


----------



## Jrubel88 (Apr 30, 2013)

is local pickup available? thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes but you need to add sales tax. Lmk today to take part in the sale price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Just a few hours left on the sale.


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks JC! I can't wait to get my wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Daytona's off and Sagitta's on...*

Thanks JC... glad I got in before the sale was up...


----------



## jsw_tdi (Mar 4, 2013)

*Any plans to bring back wheel specials? or is program over for good?*

seems like answer is in the thread, but curious if there was a change from VW corp programs...:thumbup:


----------



## shoelacekid (Aug 15, 2010)

How much for a set of anthracite motorsports wheels?


----------



## shoelacekid (Aug 15, 2010)

Do you have any of those wheels left?


----------

